# Apple tv et El Capitan / ios 9



## steph775 (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour a tous,

Suite à l'installation de Mac OS X El Capitan et ios 9 sur mon iphone, je ne pouvais plus communiquer avec mon Apple TV2. 
J'ai réinitialisé mon Apple TV, mais seul mon iphone peut communiquer avec celle ci.

Avez vous rencontré le même genre de problème ?


----------



## equinoxe28 (27 Octobre 2015)

Non


----------

